# Burmilla kittens



## Babette (Jul 3, 2008)

As you can see we are exspecting our first Burmilla-litter about 17.5.11

We cannot wait.


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Never heard of the breed, so many "new" breeds now


----------



## Babette (Jul 3, 2008)

Feel free to study www.bricksite.com/babettesburmilla then.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_she looks very happy and relaxed in the picture , you must keep us posted, we love kittens on here, and will need lots of pictures,_


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

She's lovely, hoping for a happy and healthy delivery for you


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

its not a new breed, I love them they are stunning


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> its not a new breed, I love them they are stunning


Never heard of them before.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

She's wonderful! I'd never heard of them either. I've just read through the website.

Congratulations!


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Amethyst said:


> Never heard of them before.


That doesn't make them a new breed.  They're lovely! Not an ancient breed but also not a particularly new breed either. I understand they are categorised along with Asians by the GCCF. I'd personally like to see more of them at shows. They are beautiful...

Best of luck Babette x


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Amethyst said:


> Never heard of them before.


take a look at this:

The Burmilla Cat Club

I hope to have one some day they are stunning!


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> take a look at this:
> 
> The Burmilla Cat Club
> 
> I hope to have one some day they are stunning!


They look like they've got eyeliner round their little noses :001_wub:

xxxx


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

They sound like one of the "cookie" named crossbreed dogs 

Had a quick look at a site and said they originated via an accidental mating? Maybe a Burmese/Chinchilla? In the 1980's? Will read up a little, never come across them before.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> They look like they've got eyeliner round their little noses :001_wub:
> 
> xxxx


look up chinchillas I Love them!! :001_wub: Oh and black tipped british shorthairs 



Amethyst said:


> They sound like one of the "cookie" named crossbreed dogs
> 
> Had a quick look at a site and said they originated via an accidental mating? Maybe a Burmese/Chinchilla? In the 1980's? Will read up a little, never come across them before.


well they arent a pretend made up dog cross breed, they are a breed of cat, they have been going for 30years, thats generations of them, all over the world  google them! :001_smile:

alot of breeds started by ''chance'' or from 1 kitten being different in the litter, or from a purpose mating! 

most people havent come across most breeds, alot of people havent heard of bengals / ragdolls / birmans / chinchillas / etc I think thats why google was invented!


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> well they arent a pretend made up dog cross breed,/QUOTE]
> 
> No but they sound like one
> 
> Cute cats.


----------



## dom85 (Apr 5, 2011)

Gorgeous! 

This part of the forum is dangerous, 'kitten watch' is my new thing. I honestly don't know how breeders do it, I think I would actually explode with all the nervous excitement!


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

I love burmillas so cuddley


----------



## LittleTyke (Apr 14, 2011)

I have a silver burmilla also! My girl is a lot leaner and more poiny than your girl though, less of the chinchilla characteristics. They are a beautiful breed though, my girl is very very vocal compared to my bsh's, do you find this too?


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Amethyst said:


> Had a quick look at a site and said they originated via an accidental mating? Maybe a Burmese/Chinchilla? In the 1980's? Will read up a little, never come across them before.


That's right. They have had Championship status in GCCF for something like 13 years. I've been breeding them since 1995 and there were plenty of people there before me.

liz


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Babette said:


> As you can see we are exspecting our first Burmilla-litter about 17.5.11
> 
> We cannot wait.


Oh my goodness - isn't she lovely :001_wub::001_wub: Such pretty cats :001_wub: Can't wait to see your kittens :thumbup:


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

I like the Burmilla: lovely breed. My friend has one. They should look like they have eyeliner around their eyes. My friend's girl made it to Grand Champion and won Best in Show at the Merseyside show a few years back.

She did breed a litter of kittens with her but like me found the idea of letting go of the kittens too distressing, so also like me, she stopped breeding. 

They are a wonderful breed for people who like their cats active and lively because they seem to have inherited the Burmese temperament.


----------



## Babette (Jul 3, 2008)

LittleTyke said:


> I have a silver burmilla also! My girl is a lot leaner and more poiny than your girl though, less of the chinchilla characteristics. They are a beautiful breed though, my girl is very very vocal compared to my bsh's, do you find this too?


She is not more talkative than my Norwegian Forestcats. She is not domading in her aprouch.


----------



## Babette (Jul 3, 2008)

Sacremist said:


> I like the Burmilla: lovely breed. My friend has one. They should look like they have eyeliner around their eyes. My friend's girl made it to Grand Champion and won Best in Show at the Merseyside show a few years back.
> 
> She did breed a litter of kittens with her but like me found the idea of letting go of the kittens too distressing, so also like me, she stopped breeding.
> 
> They are a wonderful breed for people who like their cats active and lively because they seem to have inherited the Burmese temperament.


When Gitte and Xander came to us I joked about there temperament by saying that when there kittens come I must see to have NFO-litter at the sam time to educate the Burmilla-kittens. A tiny hole somwhere the were insite. A tiny peak into a drawer and the things insid wre drawn out by ther tiny paws.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

Amethyst said:


> Never heard of the breed, so many "new" breeds now


yep been around for a few years now, they are a cross between burmese and chinchinillas.
cant wait to see the pictures when they are born, havent seen many around for a while


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Here are mine









Liz


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

very pretty what colours are they and how old?


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Four weeks, full expression blue shaded silver, 2 x brown shaded silver, chocolate smoke (Burmese pattern) and black smoke

Liz


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

lizward said:


> Four weeks, full expression blue shaded silver, 2 x brown shaded silver, chocolate smoke (Burmese pattern) and black smoke
> 
> Liz


they are gorgeous Liz, lovely colours.


----------



## Babette (Jul 3, 2008)

Perhaps my kittens will look like there father.



































The color of the feet will tell the color of the cat.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I admit, I love the FiFe Burmillas

Liz


----------

